# guinea fowl won't walk or fly?



## strongatheart1

We have raised guineas from keets.... They are now about 5 months old. I have one that acts hurt. She won't fly or walk? I don't know what happened to her... What can I do to help her?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Did you check for any injuries?


----------



## strongatheart1

I have checked her all over and I can't find anything wrong..... It's kinda crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Are they the fast growing meat guineas or the regular type. I had some of the fast growing meat ducks once and I don't know if it is the same in guineas but I had one that couldn't get up and walk and died, I researched it and it is a problem that happens in the fast growing meat ducks and sometimes the fast growing chickens, it is like they can't keep up with their growth and die, I can't remember what it is called. But my mom had some meat guineas once and they were a lot larger than regular guineas so I just thought of this.


----------



## strongatheart1

She is just the regular type. She and the eleven other have a house they stay in. They haven't been out much because of the weather. Do they need to get out and get exercise? Could they be gaining to much weight for what they are? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't think so, are they real tight together in there? That could be an issue. Can she stand up at all?


----------



## strongatheart1

No they are not tight in their house.... There is only 12 of them in a very large room.... She really doesn't stand up. Sometimes she will flap her wings and kinda scoot across floor, but she only does that when she is made to.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo

Check legs for injury, in particular at the hip joint. Watch for uncomfortable cues via eyes. Check bottoms of feet. Watch and see if she is submissive. One like this may do better alone, with another submissive, or with the chickens. 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## ptgoats45

Are her legs straight underneath her, or are they out to the sides? Sometimes chickens will end up "spraddle legged". Their legs kind of go out to the side and they can't walk right. I think it can be fixed if you splint the legs and put them on a surface that gives more traction.


----------



## strongatheart1

Her legs are under her


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## uglywon

I had a chick like this last Year and the advice that made the most sense to me was that incubation wasn't optimal. I had to cull her. Sorry.

--Steve


----------



## mjs500doo

Under what circumstances did you cull the chick?


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## bonfire2013

We had to do a poultry section out of our book in ag today on health, diseases, and deficiencies and there was a few different things that made birds crippled, but most were deficiencies of different things. If she's not hurting and able to get food and water by herself and has made it this far in life than I would just let her live. But if she's hurting or can't get up at all to eat or drink then I would cull her.


----------



## uglywon

The two main factors I considered before culling were: One, she was unable to care for herself and needed too much assistance to reliably eat and drink. Believe me, I tried many things to make her healthy this being my first group of chicks and all. And two, I discovered chickens can become brutal toward the weak and injured. I didn't want to encourage that behavior in the flock and I didn't want to come home to find she died a horrible bloody death.


----------

